

Show HN: visualizing sports statistics - zipdog
http://statseer.com/nhl_players/

======
zipdog
This is the first version of the site :). We're planning to redevelop to add
more datasets, more sports, and different visualizations.

If anyone has any suggestions, that would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
kamyulam
Very neat. But I think the site could definitely be more pleasing to the eye.
In terms of user interface, the onmouseover probably isn't the best method of
axis variable selection. It can be a bit awkward.

Also, when using color-based visualizations, keep in mind colorblind users
(~5% of males, I believe). I think the red-blue spectrum does a pretty good
job of this, but I'm not experienced with it myself. Maybe vary the shade to
help contrast between data points.

But solid execution. (Man, Dwight Howard just cannot shoot threes.)

~~~
zipdog
Yeah, Dwight really doesn't look good on that chart

I hadn't considered color-blindness. That's something I'll have to look into.

Thanks for your feedback :). I think you're right about the onmouseover...
I've wondered whether a dropdown menu on the axis in the chart would work.
We'll have to work on the visual aesthetic a bit more.

